# Gas Grill - Suggestions or Recommendations



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I searched through and couldn't find a good current or relevant thread on the topic.

I have a 10 year old 3 burner gar grill that I have re-built the burners for twice. The frame and core is really starting to rust and fall apart. Realistically I will be lucky if it last this summer. Due to this I am looking for suggestions or recommendations on a new gar grill.

I could scale down to a 2 burner unit simply due to the fact that I don't need a huge grill. I have been looking at the Weber gas grills due to the 10 year warranty and availability. These are the ones I ahve been looking at.

https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/gas-grills/44010001.html?cgid=8

https://www.weber.com/US/en/grills/gas-grills/46110001.html?cgid=8


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I just bought the Weber performer deluxe charcoal grill last year. But, I'm still interested in a small gas grill for hot dogs and such. If I get one it will be the Weber Spirit E-210. I love its small profile. Go see them in person though because it's grilling space is small.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have a Weber Genesis II E-210 - although it looks like maybe it is no longer made. I only see the Spirit II E-210 now.

One of the things I really like about the Genesis II series is the open cart design option. I had an older Genesis 3-burner grill - I don't think I ever stored anything besides spiders inside the cabinet, and I'm not overly concerned about hiding the tank. That said, my vote is for the Spirit II E-210. :thumbup:

I'm usually have the 'bigger is better' mindset, but I do like the compact design of the Weber 2-burner grill. I use mine mostly for main course weeknight cooking. I think it is just about the right size for our family of four, and don't think I would have any issues grilling meat for a small gathering on it.


----------



## Too_Tall (Mar 15, 2019)

I grill on gas and charcoal regularly. 3-4 times a week I'm on the patio. My recommendation is to get the best you can afford. I got a gently used nexgrill with "infrared" from a friend. $400 grill new I believe. Piece of junk. Grates rusted out in a year. HD doesn't sell the correct replacements. The stainless exterior is stained and mine under a covered patio. Uneven heat. Can't wait to replace it.

Weber is a great quality brand. I'd look into doing a ceramic brick conversion. Not sure if the ones you linked are compatible but it's a great mod.

Lynx is my dream grill but thats a few career milestones out of my budget &#128514;

https://www.thebbqdepot.com/blog/which-is-better-ceramic-briquettes-or-heat-shields/


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm a new homeowner, and never owned a grill before, besides a camping stove. I've done my own research and read a lot of reviews. As a strong believer of the "buy once, cry once" motto, the Weber products stood out to me. More specifically the *Weber Spirit II E-210* like the rest of you.

*Nexgrill *- Cheap. Has many complaints about rusting. Some people say it won't last but a few years.

*Char-Broil* - Again, lots of complaints about rusting, especially inside components., like the grates and burner.

*KitchenAid *- Looks slick. Much more expensive. Complaints about packaging, shipping and damages upon arrive. Other complaints about cheap parts, or things breaking.

I've seen many reviews from each of these mention Weber products, whether they had one before, and/or they wish they had gone with Weber instead/again.

Thanks for referring me to this thread @Ware!


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I own four Webers.....I don't have a problem.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is one that I buy the cheapest 2 burner. It will eventually rust and I just buy a replacement. I try to use coated iron grates.


----------



## Lonnie Mac (Mar 26, 2019)

Got a Genesis 2 S-335. Just love the thing!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I made my first grill purchase just 2 months ago...and as a subscriber to the "buy once, cry once" mantra, I bout the Weber Spirit II E-310. It's been nothing but a great experience.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Lonnie Mac said:


>


LOL, awesome!


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback.

I am really leaning towards the Webber SPIRIT II SERIES due to the open cart design.

I would love a high end all stainless grill but I can justify $3-4,000 for the ones I have looked at.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

I agree with others on here - Weber is the gold standard. Solidly built, easy to use, cook great. I have a Genesis that I've had for about 7 years and it still performs today like it did when I got it.

Do yourself a favor and whichever way you go, buy some Grill Grates fort it. Will amp up your gas grill game immensely.

Www.grillgrate.com


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on the GrillGrates.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

+2


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Hmm...

I had never heard or seen the *GrillGrates*. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I bought a Jenn-Air gas grill, subscribing to the "buy once, cry once" school of thought.

It has three main burners, each at 15,000 BTU/HR.

It has a rear infrared burner, at 10,000 BTU/HR, for use with an electric rotisserie.

It has a searing side infrared burner, at 15,000 BTU/HR, for searing steaks.

The searing infrared side burner and rear infrared rotisserie burner are really the best features.

You can rotisserie roast two whole chickens at once, and it crisps the skin up really crunchy. You can just close the lid and let them roast, but it pays to keep an eye on it to make sure the chicken does keep spinning, unless you like blackened chicken. :lol:

I have roasted prime rib roasts, ducks, and small turkeys on the spit. My favorite is the chicken.

The searing side burner is great for a quick steak dinner for two.

The main grill can hold a lot of food, and I like to grill vegetables on it for side dishes. The ladies all love that.

I bought this in 2006. It has some battle scars, and I replaced the searing side burner once (I overused it at first). But it has held up remarkably well. The pull out tray for the propane tank will rust but I just hose it down with WD40 and it still works fine. I have some screws that show rust but I brush some rust remover on those and spray WD40 and that does not get worse.

It had a ten year warranty and it has lasted 13 years. I take good care of it, stored under roof or under cover, or garaged.

I would recommend buying the best grill you can afford, and then take good care of it. I clean the outside with microfiber cloths, use citrus cleaner spray on the exterior parts that get hot, and spray WD40 and buff that in with a microfiber cloth, and liberally spray the area where the propane bottle goes to keep bugs at bay and rust away.

I clean the grease, carbon, and sauces with commercial grill and oven cleaner I buy at Sam's Club (made by EcoLab) and blast it clean with a jet stream hose nozzle before I dry it and clean the exterior as explained above. It cost me $800 new, and has paid me back with many fine meals ever since, so I give it the care it deserves....

My best recipe is lobster tails grilled in their shells with butter and crumbled Parmesan cheese blended together to baste the tails in. That special recipe is for special occasions and special guests only.



I


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Searing infrared side burner at work cooking tonight's dinner for me and the bride, and the little piece for her cat. He likes me because I throw him treats, and fix him a little something something on the grill once in awhile.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I thought I would share my final decision. After looking at quite a few options and looking at really cheap stuff (Lowes / HD) and some really nice high end options I settled on Weber Genesis II series for the cost and quality I saw first hand.

But in my looking I didn't really need a huge 3, 4, 5 burner unit even though it would have stroked my ego a little. SO I settled on a smaller 2 burner unit I had saw last year. The problem was that Weber discontinued the 2 burner version at the end of 2018. Luckily as I as searching online I found that my local Ace actually still had one in stock that was in the back still boxed. So a quick phone call and a few days later I now have my Grill.

Weber Genesis II - 2 Burner


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@TroyScherer Very nice! The compactness of the 2 burner comes in handy. I have my Weber performer, Weber Spirit 210, and my tractor all lined up tightly in my garage. That folding side table is slick. I'm a bit jealous of the casters you have opposite the larger wheels though. Not real fond of picking up the grill to move it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That looks like a really good grill.

Weber makes quality equipment.

I use a $99 22 inch Weber Kettle charcoal grill when I cook or smoke with charcoal. That little grill has made me many fine meals over the years. I just use gas when I do not want to futz with building a fire, or when I grill something that is marinated (like teriyaki chicken) that charcoal can, well, char. The propane gas is much easier to control from a burning standpoint.

I think you made a great choice! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TroyScherer said:


> I thought I would share my final decision. After looking at quite a few options and looking at really cheap stuff (Lowes / HD) and some really nice high end options I settled on Weber Genesis II series for the cost and quality I saw first hand.
> 
> But in my looking I didn't really need a huge 3, 4, 5 burner unit even though it would have stroked my ego a little. SO I settled on a smaller 2 burner unit I had saw last year. The problem was that Weber discontinued the 2 burner version at the end of 2018. Luckily as I as searching online I found that my local Ace actually still had one in stock that was in the back still boxed. So a quick phone call and a few days later I now have my Grill.
> 
> Weber Genesis II - 2 Burner


Congrats! I have the same grill - I think you will love it!


----------



## Zelienena (Aug 14, 2019)

Hit a garage sale on the way home and ended up buying an Akorn for $40 https://merrittsstoreandgrill.com/places/seymour-grill/ . His wife did not like it and they use a gasser now.

Never used one before so looking for the do's and don'ts.

I'll clean it up a little first then get something going.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## TheDadofAllTrades (Jun 30, 2019)

I went from a rusted hunk of junk to a nex grill. I love the 5 burner nex grill. I guess time will tell about how it lasts


----------

